# Happy Thanksgiving



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Before we're all busy doing holiday weekend things, I wanted to express how thankful I am for the entire TLF family and what you guys/gals have made this place. The collective knowledge that is shared here continues to amaze me, and I appreciate how we're all getting smarter together and pushing each other toward a better lawn.

Happy Thanksgiving! :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well said! Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Same to you.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, hope everyone gets a fully belly and a well deserved nap afterwards.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Awesome picture, J-nick!

Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone.

May you all come across Black Friday deals on Milorganite.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!... Nobody is eating that turkey this year! :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, and I hope you have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------

